# Really Right Stuff - Should I shoot?



## JPAZ (Jan 10, 2016)

As is usual before a significant purchase, I am doing lots of research and making myself a little nuts. The scenario, I have a CF travel tripod that is "OK" but not quite stable enough for long exposures with big lenses and ND filters. So, I am looking to get something significantly better. My issues, of course, are folded length and working height. Everything is, of course, a compromise. 

The RRS TVC-24 would be perfect if it were a bit higher (I am 5'9 and shoot with a 5diii on a Markins Q10 or a Lensmaster Gimbal and my heaviest setup is a 300 f/2.8ii with a 2xTC). The TVC-24L might be a bit too long when folded since I almost always travel with carry-on bags. 

My questions:
-If I add a leveling base, how much additional height does that give me to the viewfinder and will that make setup quicker (assuming I'll travel with the ballhead off the legs and need to assemble it to use it)?
-Or, how much impact does a Quick Column have on the stbility and how much height would that give me?
-I a convinced that RRS is one of a small number of quality leg companies to even consider. Any thoughts about a Gitzo or CFM or any other company equivalent?

This would be easier if I could actually handle the product but I have no reason to travel to San Luis Obisbo any time in the future.

Thanks for your opinions.


----------



## candc (Jan 10, 2016)

I use this one with a lensmaster gimbal and 600ii. Its got a built in leveling column, good capacity and max height. I think its a good all purpose tripod. Reasonably light. 

http://www.gitzo.com/ser2-6x-leveling-4s-g-l-long


----------



## Pookie (Jan 10, 2016)

Having both RRS and Gitzo... both are highly capable and quality made. 

RRS - Expensive, pretty and functional.

Gitzo - Functional and kind of pretty, not as expensive.

In other words, if you have the money and like pretty go RRS. If you're pragmatic and like the function but want to keep a bit more cash, Gitzo.

If you're in Cali and the bay area in particular let me know as I have two studios in the area that are fully stocked and you can swing by to check them out.


----------



## Zeidora (Jan 10, 2016)

I recently got a RRS TVS34L with BH55. My heaviest is also a 300/2.8, and then some complex macro set-ups. I am 6' so similarly tall. That was an upgrade from a similar sized Gitzo, also have an earlier "Reporter" Gitzo, and while doable, I find it too flimsy for more serious DSLR.

Re tripod leg options 24 vs 34 is a question of how sturdy/heavy you want it. The 24 is rated for up to 300, but I would always go one up. Re 24/34 vs. 24L/34L, the question is whether you want to hunch over, or stand up straight. Also consider that you are not always on flat terrain, and with the 34L I can stand up straight even on a downhill slope.

Re leveling base, this is mainly for panorama shooters. if you don't then a ball head is more than enough. I have a non-leveling base. There is a bubble level in the QR clamp.

Re center column, do not use it. It removes stability, adds connection points. A flat base (or leveling base if you want) straight onto the legs is much more secure and stable. I have a center column, but only intended for very low level work, where I invert the column, which lowers the center of gravity. The fix platform can be field changed to column. I have the fix platform installed and carry the column and hex keys in my backpack.

Re Gitzo vs. RRS, the platform of my CF columns came apart in several instances. The finish of the anodized Al eventually flaked off. These are some 10 and 15 year old legs, so no idea whether Gitzo as improved its designs. RRS is a bit more expensive, but in line with the higher quality of the product. Cannot comment on other manufacturers (Bembo, Manfrotto), never used them.


----------



## ERHP (Jan 10, 2016)

I shifted from a Gitzo GT-1541/Manfrotto 468MGRC2 to an RRS TVC-24L/BH-40 about a year. This is for the 5DSR and macro/WA/UWA lenses usually. The lack of a center column has not bothered me in the least as I kept the height possible without losing the actual tripod stability. Big jump in specs but overall I really think it was worth the shift. 

I also shifted from a Gitzo 3541L to the RRS TVC-34L about two years ago, both using a Wimberley WH-200 II gimbal for a 1DX and 600 II combo usually. The RRS is hands down more stable. While the RRS gimbals are really awesome looking and work well, the Wimberley seems more suited to constant carry in the back country.

Would I say the RRS is a better piece? Yes. Instead of mass produced, everything seems more precisely made, and I get the feeling the company wants to produce the best product out there, regardless of the cost. They don't deal with resellers so you also know if you buy their stuff, it is their stuff.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 10, 2016)

JPAZ said:


> -If I add a leveling base, how much additional height does that give me to the viewfinder and will that make setup quicker (assuming I'll travel with the ballhead off the legs and need to assemble it to use it)?



The regular leveling base for the 2-series adds 2.3", the base with clamp adds 3". That addition applies to the tripod collapsed length, too, unless you remove the base for travel. A leveling base makes leveling the base of the platform _much_ faster, but a level platform is really only necessary for two reasons – shooting panos and using a gimbal (and in the latter case, 'necessary' is debatable, although it does make level tracking of a subject easier). If you're only traveling with the ballhead, I'd skip the leveling base. 

The clamping leveling base makes it very fast to swap from ballhead to gimbal, and I find that quite useful. However, while I really like the design of my 3-series leveling base, I don't like the looks of the 2-series. Although I haven't used one, the 'big wing nut' design is the same as the center column on my TQC-14 tripod, and I find that often takes two hands to loosen (on the very rare occasions I use it, more on that below). Doing that with a load on top would not be ideal, IMO (compared to the 3-series with the handle underneath, which is very easy to operate with one hand). 

What would make setup faster for travel is a clamp on the tripod platform and RRS dovetails (TH-DVTL) on the base of your ballhead and gimbal. 




JPAZ said:


> -Or, how much impact does a Quick Column have on the stbility and how much height would that give me?



Lots of (negative) impact in stability, I'd avoid it. I don't raise the center column of my TQC-14 for typical shooting, the only time I use it is for rapid height adjustment when shooting a series of studio headshot portraits, in a stable indoor setting where I'm using a radio trigger. 




JPAZ said:


> -I a convinced that RRS is one of a small number of quality leg companies to even consider. Any thoughts about a Gitzo or CFM or any other company equivalent?



You can't go wrong with RRS!


----------



## JPAZ (Jan 10, 2016)

Thanks for the comments. It is very helpful. So now my thoughts are TVC-24L vs TVC-34 vs TVC-34L. Frankly, the folded lengths are a bit more than I'd like so the TVC-34 might be the best compromise since it is certainly more than hefty enough to support the gear I'd be using. I measured my Markins base to the viewfinder and it is almost 8" so the TVC-34 would be fine on level ground but.......

As I understand it, I can put a clamp on the TVC-34 base and a dovetail on my ball-head and my Gimbal making placing and removing them a quick event but leaving the clamp on the base adds to the folded length.

Another question....if I remove the feet for transport, how much might that shorten the folded length? Then I could reinstall them upon arrival.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 10, 2016)

JPAZ said:


> As I understand it, I can put a clamp on the TVC-34 base and a dovetail on my ball-head and my Gimbal making placing and removing them a quick event but leaving the clamp on the base adds to the folded length..



Correct. Also note that while the leveling base has a nice round clamp that matches up with a head, if you just put a lever clamp on the tripod platform it'll be a square/rectangle. Functional, but less pretty. The B2-LR II is 0.6" tall (that's the one that is tapped 3/8" to match the platform stud).




JPAZ said:


> Another question....if I remove the feet for transport, how much might that shorten the folded length? Then I could reinstall them upon arrival.



I just measured a foot on my TVC-33 (the 2- and 3-series use the same rubber feet), it's 0.75" tall not counting the stud, so that's what you'd save by removing the foot.


----------



## JPAZ (Apr 5, 2016)

For those still following, after lot of research and contemplation, I "shot" and ordered today. A TVC-34 and TA-3 leveling base with a 4.5" handle and hook and a quick release clamp is on its way. I also ordered 2 dovetail plates to ease using the Lensmaster RH-2 Gimbal or the Markins Q10 I already have. If I remove the leveling base and the feet for transport, the legs will fold down to 20.5" per RRS. Hope to have it by the weekend to try it out. I don't want to think about the cost (but did seriously think about the Feisol 3472 instead). As the say in the song, "Bang, bang, shoot shoot."


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 5, 2016)

Enjoy the new gear!


----------



## tolusina (Apr 5, 2016)

candc said:


> I use this one with a lensmaster gimbal and 600ii. Its got a built in leveling column, good capacity and max height. I think its a good all purpose tripod. Reasonably light.
> 
> http://www.gitzo.com/ser2-6x-leveling-4s-g-l-long


Check that the post ends are square to the post.

I have the 3 section leg version, GT2531LVL
http://www.gitzo.com/ser2-6x-leveling-3s-g-lock
I was quite puzzled when I first set it up, could not make sense of what the level was telling me. 
This multiple exposure should not have been possible;






I started checking things over, found this;





Gitzo/Manfrotto US and IT were contacted, both insisted it was a non-issue and within reasonable tolerances.
I disagreed.

B&H readily and graciously sent a replacement. The replacement had the same issue.

As I really like the tripod otherwise aside from this serious flaw (ugh, 1st world problems, I know) and two minor niggles, I was determined to correct the major flaw.

Here is the post in a local machinist's lathe being corrected, both ends needed and received the same treatment;





---
The two minor niggles and my solutions;

Using only the supplied level, there is no possible way to plumb the column when the post is reversed, I had figured on that shortcoming prior to purchase.
I bought one of these, cut it down and re-drilled it to fit the bottom of the post and it's reversible.




http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/882986-REG/Sunwayfoto_LP_76_Leveling_Plate.html

The other niggle regards the post's angle lock. 
As the post's angle is locked, the post shifts angle slightly. Once aware of this, it is easily overcome with technique, simply grip the post firmly as the lock lever is tightened.
While this step shouldn't be necessary, the simple work-around compensates fine.


----------



## scottkinfw (Apr 5, 2016)

You really only need the leveling base for a gimbal. It won't add much if any additional height.

sek


----------



## scottkinfw (Apr 5, 2016)

Pookie said:


> Having both RRS and Gitzo... both are highly capable and quality made.
> 
> RRS - Expensive, pretty and functional.
> 
> ...



Good points.

Get the protective (and expensive-ish) carry bag to keep it pretty. If it is to be used in harsh bush, it will get scratched, so get some protective padding for the legs too (lens Coat, which is very helpful in extremes of temp).

In my experience, the leveling base is useful for a gimbal head, but doesn't really add much height.

Congrats.

Keep it pretty, and get the largest carry bag, it has handy storage inside and a pocket. It will protect your beauty, and will make you look way cool.

sek

sek


----------



## krisbell (Apr 5, 2016)

Probably a little late to the party here but here is one person that very much DISLIKES RRS. I got the same gear you did a few years ago and it is pretty much unusable after only very very light use. 

1. The legs flop constantly and need to be repeatedly re-tightened. This is from dirt but I havent taken it anywhere dirty! 
2. The clamp on the ballhead to hold the camera has broken in some way so that I need to push the clamp in manually to be able to use the lever to lock it up. 
3. The leg joints do not clamp tight enough so with the modest weight of a 5D3 and wide angle lens can easily result it legs slipping and contracting. Again I am sure dirt is the main culprit but I have cleaned them out several times and again, I havent been putting it in extreme environments where you would expect this premium product to excel. 
4. To top it all off the RRS after sales support was very poor. 

Not a happy customer and I will not be buying from them again.


----------



## SPL (Apr 5, 2016)

JPAZ said:


> For those still following, after lot of research and contemplation, I "shot" and ordered today. A TVC-34 and TA-3 leveling base with a 4.5" handle and hook and a quick release clamp is on its way. I also ordered 2 dovetail plates to ease using the Lensmaster RH-2 Gimbal or the Markins Q10 I already have. If I remove the leveling base and the feet for transport, the legs will fold down to 20.5" per RRS. Hope to have it by the weekend to try it out. I don't want to think about the cost (but did seriously think about the Feisol 3472 instead). As the say in the song, "Bang, bang, shoot shoot."


Few months ago, I ordered a TVC-34 with a leveling base to go along with my BH-55. For me, it was an expensive tripod upgrade….but I could not be happier! RRS quality is amazing and simply a pleasure to use. Enjoy!


----------



## SPL (Apr 5, 2016)

I wanted to also add; I have used many RRS products for about 8 years and have had absolutely no problems or issues with their products. Their customer support both through email and over the telephone is also terrific. They have always answered my questions in a timely manner and again, their products are simply a pleasure to use.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 5, 2016)

SPL said:


> I wanted to also add; I have used many RRS products for about 8 years and have had absolutely no problems or issues with their products. Their customer support both through email and over the telephone is also terrific. They have always answered my questions in a timely manner and again, their products are simply a pleasure to use.



+1, krisbell's experience is certainly not typical.


----------



## Zeidora (Apr 5, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> SPL said:
> 
> 
> > I wanted to also add; I have used many RRS products for about 8 years and have had absolutely no problems or issues with their products. Their customer support both through email and over the telephone is also terrific. They have always answered my questions in a timely manner and again, their products are simply a pleasure to use.
> ...



+1 No problems with any RRS items, and I do take them out into the dirt. Never had to disassemble and clean anything. Support with product inquiries is also great. Changed friction on one leg joint once, and has been stable since.


----------



## Eldar (Apr 5, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> SPL said:
> 
> 
> > I wanted to also add; I have used many RRS products for about 8 years and have had absolutely no problems or issues with their products. Their customer support both through email and over the telephone is also terrific. They have always answered my questions in a timely manner and again, their products are simply a pleasure to use.
> ...


My only negative experience with RRS is that they are expensive. Everything else, quality, availability, delivery, service response etc. has been second to none. I use my gear in all kinds of weather, mud, snow, salt water etc. and carry it around on fairly ruff hikes. Never an issue with any of it. I live in Norway, ordered a new lens foot for my 200-400 on a Tuesday and picked it up on Saturday the same week.


----------



## JPAZ (Apr 5, 2016)

krisbell said:


> Probably a little late to the party here but here is one person that very much DISLIKES RRS........



I've noted your comments on a couple of threads and given the $ I've just laid out, am hoping this is an exceptional experience and not the rule. Frankly, I struggled with RRS vs Gitzo vs Feisol. There are plenty of "horror stories" with all of these. An equivalent Gitzo Sytematic to the TVC-34 is also pretty costly but the folded size of the RRS is better. 

The box is due to arrive tomorrow. After this purchase, it might seem petty but I did not want to pay another $85 for a tripod bag/case. Anyone out there have suggestions for this? The diameter of the legs and base is 5.5" at the largest and the folded length without the leveling base or head is 21.5" (about 20.5" without the feet). Whe I do travel by air, I'll likely leave the bag at home and put the legs into my luggage.


----------



## krisbell (Apr 5, 2016)

Based on all the above comments I think you can be assured that I have just been unlucky. Good luck with your purchase and let us know how you get on.


----------



## Zeidora (Apr 6, 2016)

JPAZ said:


> ... After this purchase, it might seem petty but I did not want to pay another $85 for a tripod bag/case. Anyone out there have suggestions for this? The diameter of the legs and base is 5.5" at the largest and the folded length without the leveling base or head is 21.5" (about 20.5" without the feet). Whe I do travel by air, I'll likely leave the bag at home and put the legs into my luggage.



I never understood the tripod bag. So what if it gets some scrapes? I just strap it to the outside of my backpack when going out. When traveling, the tripod is in the suitcase, with head taken off. At the most, I'd put a small padded bag over the head, but the legs are showing marks of actual use. 
With all my CF legs, I've never used a bag, and they have been around the globe. Never had anything happen where I think a bag would have prevented it. The RRS legs come with a thin "sock", but it's just adding to the landfill. Rather disappointing.
my 2c.


----------



## JPAZ (Apr 6, 2016)

Zeidora said:


> I never understood the tripod bag......



For the most part, I'd agree with you on this. But, I store my legs in a tripod bag (my present travel CF Redged came with one) with the head attached. They are sitting on a closet shelf and when I want to use them, I just grab and go. For actual travel the bag stays home and the legs go in the luggage. I'll wait until I have the new toy for a while but am thinking about this:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/222469-REG/Hakuba_PSTC_100_PSTC_100_Tripod_Case.html

or this:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/222478-REG/Hakuba_PSTC_200_PSTC_200_Tripod_Case.html


----------



## Random Orbits (Apr 6, 2016)

JPAZ said:


> Zeidora said:
> 
> 
> > I never understood the tripod bag......
> ...



Got a RRS tripod bag in like new condition off Ebay and it's big enough for me to stuff a tripod and a monopod in there or a tripod and a mic stand when doing video. For checked luggage, I agree that it's easier to put in the suitcase, but for car travel with the family, I find it easier to sling the bag over the shoulder rather than strapping it to and taking it off a backpack style camera bag when packing/unpacking the car.


----------



## brad-man (Apr 6, 2016)

JPAZ said:


> Zeidora said:
> 
> 
> > I never understood the tripod bag......
> ...



I have owned both of these bags and they are very well made for the money. I still have the 100 as it is the only bag I could find that was wide enough to accept my Gitzo 2541 Explorer (this is the pod with an articulating and offset column) without excessive length. As noted, they are quite wide, so if you are going to transport only a tripod, they are probably wider than you need.


----------



## JPAZ (Apr 7, 2016)

Wow!!

Just opened the box. The legs are a little heavier than I imagined but impressive. It is dark outside so I installed the leveling base and my gimbal. Needless to say, I need to stand on my toes to see the LCD liveview with the legs fully extended (just wanted to see how that fared). Just shot some HDR's and some long exposures of a vase on a shelf at 400mm; f/5; iso 50; in limited existing light. The legs and equipment certainly live up to their marketing. 

So I can't wait to use these for real. Just ordered the Hakuba PST100 case.

Thanks again for the collective wisdom of all here at CR. Just not looking forward to the credit card statement


----------



## JPAZ (Jun 9, 2016)

Brief follow up........

Did some 25 minute exposures and these legs are more stable than the mountains I saw! My Markins head on a dovetail with a leveling base and a lever clamp lets me change from the ball head to my gimbal in seconds. I am totally hooked! Now, my travel tripod (Redged TSC-424w) has lost all of it's appeal. I have been spoiled. I am really thinking about getting a new travel tripod and the TQC-14 is on the short list (along with Feisol 3441s, MeFoto Globetrotter, 3LT and Sirui T-2205x). 

So, if G.A.S. involves tripods, do I now have L.A.S. (Leg Acquisition Syndrome)?

This is crazy.


----------



## JPAZ (Jun 12, 2016)

Argghhhh!

Ordered the TQC-14. Will use a Markins head. After all, I need to be reasonable!

 : ;D


----------



## YuengLinger (Jun 12, 2016)

JPAZ said:


> Argghhhh!
> 
> Ordered the TQC-14. Will use a Markins head. After all, I need to be reasonable!
> 
> : ;D



TQC-14 was out of stock when I ordered. So I kept looking and decided the updated Gitzo Traveler (GT1545T)was going to work better for me. About three inches taller (w/o center column) and no tool needed to remove or replace the center column. I'm sticking with the BH-30 head, though, as I have the BH-55 and am now completely dependent on the quality and ease of use.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jun 21, 2016)

Ok, my turn to say Arrgghhh!

Now I'm reconsidering the TQC-14 after learning the Gitzo 1545t has no intermediate click-stops for the legs. It's either fully upright or 70 degrees down--and that's as low as it goes, meaning my camera will be a good foot off the ground for macro.

I have a full size Gitzo and tend to use the intermediate click-stop a lot to go lower than fully upright but not all the way down. That might not be the case with a little traveler, of course, but the RRS does have the in-between stop...


----------



## quod (Jun 21, 2016)

I have never used a RRS tripod, leveling base, or quick columns. However, I have three Gitzos (1, 2, and 3 series) and I have a Acratech leveling base, so I have some experience trying different configurations that may be useful to you.



JPAZ said:


> -Or, how much impact does a Quick Column have on the stbility and how much height would that give me?


Generally speaking, you will get the most stability from a head mounted to a solid base (no column) like you have with the TVC-24. If you add a column (or possibly the leveling base), this creates some give. If you extend the column up, this creates more give. How it impacts your photography depends on the conditions. If there is no wind, it should have less impact. If there is wind, or the column vibrates, it will be a weak point. I have done bird in flight shots with my old 500L on my 2-series Gitzo (which has a column) and I have gotten great shots. It really comes down to the conditions and your technique.



JPAZ said:


> -I a convinced that RRS is one of a small number of quality leg companies to even consider. Any thoughts about a Gitzo or CFM or any other company equivalent?


Gitzos are great quality tripods. My 3-series (GT-3542LS) is probably a little bit more robust than the TVC-24, as it is rated to hold more weight (55 lbs vs. 40 lbs). Fully extended, it is high enough for a person a little taller than 6' which means it is a good match to your height. My 1-series and 2-series are a lot shorter and are only an okay match if you raise their columns.

The GT-3542LS is short enough to barely fit diagonally in a domestic-compliant carry-on suitcase. That said, it takes up quite a bit of space in the bag. The GT-3542LS closed length (23") is bigger than the TVC-24 (19.1"). My 2-series (GT-2542T) folds up to 17" and will fit in an international-compliant carry-on suitcase or a medium backpack. 

In moderate wind, the 2-series is fairly stiff and may be sufficient. I would not lift the column. In heavier wind, I would trust the 3-series a lot more because it is really solid and stiff.

Any head on the Acratech leveling base is less stable than a head mounted on the base of the GT-3542LS. Generally, I don't think it would be an issue with most shots. I only noticed this when using a heavy super-telephoto with fast moving BIF shots. The RRS leveling base may be more stable than the Acratech. 

When using a gimbal or if you are doing base pans with a ballhead (e.g., for panoramas), the leveling base is super useful. In other scenarios, the leveling base is not very important. 

To save weight and minimize gear, you can get creative. Rather than bring a ballhead on a trip, I mounted a clamp to my leveling base and used it as a ballhead. A Wimberley M-8 perpendicular plate can be used with a gimbal to convert it to head, provided you use l-brackets on your cameras.


----------



## JPAZ (Jun 27, 2016)

Just got back from a trip with the TQC-14 / Markins Q3t combo. Not as mountain stable as the TVC-34 but unbelieveably solid given the size and weight. With a 100-400 on the 5diii resting on a hillside having uneven terrain, I still got very acceptable shots with 30 second exposures. 

The cost is still painful but I'd recommend these legs to anyone.


----------

